

Men's Wearhouse fires founder George Zimmer [video] - NonEUCitizen
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/06/19/mens-wearhouse-founder-chairman-george-zimmer/2437493/

======
viggity
Interesting. I had a couple friends that worked there in high school. They
apparently had a great training program. According to them, Zimmer was a
gigantic hippie/pot head and based on the culture of the employees, I could
see that. Apparently, Zimmer himself would pick up employees from the airport
when they went to california for training.

